# Sage Bambino plus overflow



## Leona (Jan 19, 2021)

My Bambino plus will not automatically stop pouring anymore.it used to do 30mls per cup now when I press the cup button I have to press it to stop the flow it will just keep pouring until stopped


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

Try reprogramming the single or double shot timer and see if that makes any difference


----------



## Leona (Jan 19, 2021)

Sean1ucc said:


> Try reprogramming the single or double shot timer and see if that makes any difference


 I can't figure out how to do it? 🙈


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

Press and hold the 1 CUP and 2 CUP buttons for 2 seconds, the buttons will illuminate and flash. To set the 1 CUP volume press the 1 CUP button to start the extraction. Press a second time to stop the extraction. The modified volume will be saved.

Alternatively just pull manual shots by holding the 2 cup button releasing after desired preinfusion time (max 7 sec). Press a second time to stop.


----------

